# Rig Explosion



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on the oil rig which had the explosion on it on or about 4.20.10? I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

It was the deepwater Horizon. Some critically hurt/burned w/ 11 still missing. Keep 'em in your prayer's.


----------



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

smokeseen from today's satellite pass


----------

